# Handle Bars Shelby Airflow



## Stanley (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey all, need handlebars for shelby Airflow. 



This is not my bike but an example of handle bars I looking for. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have these Mr Shelby handlebars. These are unplated, but I also have a set of show worthy chromed.


----------



## Stanley (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice, how much are those? Thanks for the photo. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Aug 24, 2015)

My good friend Jim Jaf/Co on here makes them as well. Hit him up. Dead on duplicates.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jul 23, 2020)

sm2501 said:


> I have these Mr Shelby handlebars. These are unplated, but I also have a set of show worthy chromed.
> 
> View attachment 597073
> View attachment 597074



Still, have a set of these bars for purchase? the condition doesn't matter. Thanks


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2020)

Fonseca927 said:


> Still, have a set of these bars for purchase? the condition doesn't matter. Thanks



Scott has them Chrome and non-chrome on ebay. 








						CHROME!!! BIG Shelby AIRFLO bicycle HANDLEBARS bicycles SUPREME Hiawatha Arrow  | eBay
					

As you know the big curly handlebars for Shelby Airflows, Hiawatha Arrows and other bikes are near impossible to find in any condition. Made from high quality steel tubing, these 7/8" handlebars fits the typical bike stems.



					rover.ebay.com
				












						BIG Shelby AIRFLO bicycle HANDLEBARS bicycles SUPREME Hiawatha Arrow  | eBay
					

As you know the big curly handlebars for Shelby Airflows, Hiawatha Arrows and other bikes are near impossible to find in any condition. Made from high quality steel tubing, these 7/8" handlebars fits the typical bike stems.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Herman (Jul 28, 2020)

Scott offers a cabe member discount that is a lot cheaper than ebay , $200 non plated  and $280 plated , these are SHIPPED prices! , just do a search in the for sale section for "Shelby Big handlebars" by sm2501


----------

